# Gibt es halogen- und silikonfreie Aderleitung?



## Toddy80 (2 August 2017)

Hallo,

habe die Vorgabe einen Schaltschrank halogen- und silikonfrei zu verdrahten.
Bis jetzt habe ich nur halogenfreie Verdrahtungsleitung gefunden und bezweifel auch etwas, dass es silikonfreie Aderleitung gibt.
Eine Anfrage bei Lapp Kabel bezüglich der Aderleitung "H05Z-K 90°C" ergab, dass diese nicht silikonfrei ist.

Weiß jemand vielleicht mehr?

Gruß
Toddy


----------



## oliver.tonn (2 August 2017)

Versuch es mal bei Helukabel, die haben einige Speziallösungen parat, versprechen kann ich allerdings nichts.
Was ist so schlimm an Silikon?


----------



## Morymmus (2 August 2017)

Silikon ist nur im Badezimmer schön...


----------



## Toddy80 (2 August 2017)

Die Vorgabe vom Kunden ist dass es silikonfrei sein soll.
Bin bei Helukabel fündig geworden. Danke!
- Helukabel H05Z-K und H07Z-K


----------



## Astranase (2 August 2017)

Bei einigen Kunden kann man sich nur wundern

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Wincctia (2 August 2017)

Hallo Astra, 

diese anforferungen entstehen aber oft aus jahrelanger Erfahrung. Z.b alles mit PVC wird bei uns Stein hart und bricht auch im Schaltschrank. Halogenfrei ist zum Teil eine Forderung der Arbeitssicherheit für den Fall wenns Brennt. Wir geben unseren Lieferanten z.b die zu verwendenden Kabel und Leitungen genau vor mit Hersteller und Typ. 


Mit freundlichen Grüßen Tia


----------



## Basco (2 März 2018)

Hallo,

die Forderung macht schon Sinn.
PVC -> beim verbrennen entstehen Halogene, sehr ungesund. (Stichwort halogenfrei)
Silikon -> Bei Produktionsanlagen die lackieren sehr störend. (Stichwort LABS)

Ich kenne das oft von Automobilherstellern oder deren Zulieferer.

Gruss Sven


----------

